# [SOLVED] What is the actual Maximum/effective Bandwith for my RAM?



## Vassilev (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello,

I wish to know whether my RAM is capable of supporting 1600mhz or not because I've read somewhere that the RAM will only go as fast as its bandwith can support. I bought a KHX1600C9D3/4GX, which is a Kingston HyperX Genesis twin kit of 4gb that advertises it can go up to 1600mhz.

However, when I go to CPU-Z, I notice that the "Max Bandwith" is only PC3-10700 (667MHz) even though I have it overclocked to 1600Mhz at the BIOS. Could you guys tell me what's the effective clock speed for my memory? Did I get ripped off thinking that it is actually a PC3-12800? (because I thought it could run at 1600 Mhz, effectively)

I've been having a lot of problems since I installed the RAM and I get bluescreen crashes when I play Battlefield 3. So I don't know which is the correct speed to set my RAM at.

Here's the link to the manufacturer's website specifications on the RAM:
http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C9D3K2_8GX.pdf

CPU-Z:















My desktop specs:
i5-750
P55A-UD3R
EVGA GTX 460
8gb RAM
Win 7 64-bit
Corsair TX650W

p.s.: I don't know if this is important or not, but the label that's on my RAM (KHX1600C9D3K2_8GX) is different from what CPU-Z detects it as (KHX1600C9D3/4GX).


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: What is the actual Maximum/effective Bandwith for my RAM?*

The top pic shows your current memory timings. The second are the specs CPU-Z reads. The way I understand it, this particular memory (as with many) are manufactured as 667MHz but is capable of running at 800.

A note re model numbers:
KHX1600C9D3/4GX is the model of an individual DIMM
KHX1600C9D3*K2*/8GX is a factory packaged kit of 2 x KHX1600C9D3/4GX


----------



## Vassilev (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: What is the actual Maximum/effective Bandwith for my RAM?*

Okay, thanks.

So my speed won't be limited by the bandwith? (667mhz)

Is it effectively running at 800mhz?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What is the actual Maximum/effective Bandwith for my RAM?*

Your RAM is DDR (Double Duty Rate) running at 1600MHz.
CPU-Z shows the DRAM Frequency at 800MHz. Take that X2 and you have the actual running speed of your RAM.


----------



## Vassilev (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: What is the actual Maximum/effective Bandwith for my RAM?*

Okay, thanks all :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------

